

Getting Friendly with Rails Fixtures - genericsteele
https://whatdoitest.com/getting-friendly-with-fixtures

======
bleonard
We've found this to be the great spot in between.
[https://github.com/rdy/fixture_builder](https://github.com/rdy/fixture_builder)

You use factories to build your fixtures and it regenerates if needed.

I used it in a sample app recently here:
[https://github.com/taskrabbit/rails_engines_example/blob/mas...](https://github.com/taskrabbit/rails_engines_example/blob/master/spec/support/fixture_builder.rb)

~~~
genericsteele
That's the best of both worlds. I'm going to give this a try.

